# [BluRay] Ça marche ou pas?

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de réfléchir à m'équiper d'un lecteur BluRay interne histoire de vraiment transformer mon PC en plateforme multimédia, mais j'ai cru comprendre que linux gérait encore mal le BluRay, qu'en est-il?

J'ai entendu parler de lxbdplayer, quelqu'un l'a essayé? Il lit tous les BluRay et vraiment en bonne qualité?

Sinon au pire, ça devrait marcher sur un Windows virtualisé, non?

Merci d'avance

Kevin

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors, j'ai pas essayé de lire de BR puisque je n'en ai pas en format vidéo.

Par contre, ce que je sais c'est que j'ai été incapable de graver un BR correctement avec K3B qui ne détecte pas correctement la taille du média et rate lamentablement les gravures.

Si tu sautes le pas ne faite pas la même erreur de moi, évite LG (aucun support correct côté MAJ firmware, il faut fréquenter les forums de hacking de firmware pour trouver les liens cachés sur le site coréen de LG pour mettre la main sur les officiels...). Et puis LG, c'est les graveurs DVD "brickés" quand tu installais une ubuntu, à une époque.

----------

## Kevin57

OK Merci du conseil, j'éviterai donc LG. La bonne image que j'avais de LG s'effrite de plus en plus depuis quelques temps...

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu veux lire cette page. Elle date mais la majorité reste d'actualité. En particulier :

 *Blue-Ray Sucks wrote:*   

> AACS means that Blu-ray and HD-DVD will never be compatible with free software, affecting nearly everyone that wants to view these movies on their computer but isn't running Windows or Mac OS X.

 

Pour plus d'information sur le AACS et les autres DRMs nécessaires à la lecture de disques Blue-Ray, voit la section Wikipédia correspondante.

De ce que je sais, le seul projet libre qui implémente l'AACS est libaacs qui spécifie bien :

 *VideoLAN Organization wrote:*   

> This project doesn't offer any key or certificate that could be used to decode encrypted copyrighted material.

 

Quant au lecteur que tu as trouvé, ses développeurs précisent bien :

 *Équipe lxBDPlayer wrote:*   

> lxBDPlayer ne distribura aucun plugin externe permettant de détourner la protection anticopie.

 

----------

## Kevin57

Ah ouais... Mais j'avais lu sur un site que la solution libaacs ainsi que le logiciel dont je parle devraient marcher (en utilisant certains plugins) en toute légalité, du moins en France, en raison d'une loi (DADVSI je crois) qui autorise à contourner ce genre de "verrous" afin d'assurer l'interopérabilité. Mais personne n'a testé?

Edit : en cherchant dans portage (enfin sur http://gpo.zugaina.org/ vu que je ne suis pas chez moi pour quelque jours et que je n'ai donc pas ma Gentoo), je n'ai pas trouvé libaacs mais aacskeys dont je n'ai entendu parler nulle part (apparemment dépendance de libbluray), savez-vous à quoi ça correspond? Le lien donné renvoie sur un forum en anglais, je n'ai pas tout compris...

Edit 2 : Je viens de voir que VLC 1.2 devrait pas mal supporter les bluray (reste juste à récupérer la clé aacs, ce que semble autoriser la loi DADVSI), mais je ne le trouve pas dans portage (apparemment, vlc-1.2 n'existe qu'en version git pour le moment), ça correspondrait au package vlc-9999?

Edit 3 (décidément) : je viens de trouver libaacs sur le bugzilla de gentoo : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352031

----------

## philippe_PMA

J'avais réussi à faire fonctionner lxbdplayer (sur une Fedora, 14 il me semble).

Le problème c'est que c'est surtout documenté pour Ubuntu, qu'il faut bien fouiller les différents liens (forum Ubuntu et surtout forum Doom) pour savoir comment faire ce qui est limite [pas] légal suivant le pays où tu te trouve.

Il avait fallu que je compile différents outils, et avec Fedora tout ce qui n'est pas libre, c'est pas gagné du premier coup.

C'était pour le fun, j'avais pus lire le blu-ray Start Treck fourni avec mon lecteur Blu-Ray graveur DVD, je n'ai pas pousser plus loin : c'était tout "pourris" en terme de navigation.

Ça ne semble pas avoir bougé depuis.

----------

## 22decembre

J'utilise la solution makemkv/diffusion d'un flux réseau local et lecture du dit flux via vlc.

Ca marche une fois sur deux ! Faut que je teste le bluray avant de pouvoir dire à ma femme qu'on peut le regarder...

----------

## Chr0nos

pour la lecture des bluray sous linux: c'est une pure galere: les bluray sont (presque toujours) crypé et demandent donc d'etre craqué avant la lecture (que makemkv fait certes mais pas a coup sur comme dit plus haut), vlc-9999 ne compile que quand ca lui chante... (ca reste un 9999 en meme temps)

n'existant pas de player dédié aux bluray sous linux et étant donné que la libbluray est encore a ses balbuciments mplayer fait ca tres mal aussi, personelement je déconseille.

apres quand a la lecture dans windows virtualisé je ne suis pas sur que les perfs soient au rendez vous (deja adieu la vdpau)

----------

## Kevin57

Ben c'est encourageant tout ça... C'est gentil d'avoir pensé à Linux en développant le BluRay...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Ben c'est encourageant tout ça... C'est gentil d'avoir pensé à Linux en développant le BluRay...

 

Il y ont pensé : ils ont tout fait pour que les BlueRay ne soient pas lisibles avec des logiciels libres (ce qui signifierait l'absence DRMs). En attendant que ces mesures de protection soient cassées (si cela arrive un jour) et qu'un logiciel libre soit capable de lire les BlueRay, la voie à suivre est le boycott... ce qui n'est pas difficile étant donné le peu d'attrait par rapport aux DVDs.

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi les DRM sont incompatibles avec les logiciels libres...

Et puis le boycott, je suis pas convaincu. Pour les ~0,001% de ventes qu'ils perdent, ça change pas leur vie...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi les DRM sont incompatibles avec les logiciels libres...
> 
> Et puis le boycott, je suis pas convaincu. Pour les ~0,001% de ventes qu'ils perdent, ça change pas leur vie...

 

D'une manière générale, l'idée même du logiciel libre c'est de garantir à l'utilisateur le contrôle de son informatique. Les DRMS, c'est exactement le contraire. Par exemple, tu achètes un BlueRay mais c'est comme si il ne t'appartenait pas. On t'empêche de lire comme tu le souhaites (depuis GNU/Linux, depuis un lecteur dans une autre zone géographique, etc.), de le copier/streamer, on peut te dégrader de force la qualité de l'image et du son, on force ton lecteur assermenté à s'auto-détruire si tu cherches à le bricoler, etc.

Techniquement, ce contrôle passe du chiffrement et donc par des clés que l'on te cache (contrairement au DVDs, il y en a une tripotée pour pouvoir en changer à chaque fois qu'une est découverte). Puisqu'elle nous sont cachées, elle ne peuvent pas dans un code source d'un logiciel libre.

C'est un véritable complot contre les utilisateurs et même si peu de monde suit, je refuse de devoir utiliser du logiciel privateur pour lire un film. C'est une question d'éthique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour cette piqure de rappel sur les fondamentaux du Libre  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

OK donc en gros, le seul moyen qu'il y aurait que ça marche un jour, ce serait soit que ces bonnes gens acceptent de donner leurs clés, ce qu'ils ne feront pas, soit qu'un logiciel non-libre soit développé avec compatibilité linux, ce qui est encore moins gagné... Ben on n'est pas sortis de l'auberge...

----------

## barul

Et il n'y a pas que sur les DVD/BluRay qu'on ne peut pas lire les vidéos. Combien de fois sur Internet, pour regarder des avant premières de séries sur des sites américains, j'ai vu devant moi : « You can not watch this video in you location. » Ils vont découper Internet en région, maintenant?

----------

## Chr0nos

ils l'ont deja fais hein regarde l'affaire de deezer qui te zappe des morceaux si tu es en france, obligé de passer par un proxy5 ou un vpn pour avoir la paix !

c'est un monde...

----------

## Kevin57

Et ça me revient, avec les librairies libluray, libaacs (disponible sur le bugzilla gentoo mais bizarrement pas dans portage), libbdplus quand elle sortira/si elle sort un jour et la version de VLC à paraître qui devrait lire les blurays, on pourrait du coup lire les blurays sous linux ou il manquerait encore quelque chose?

PS : pour deezer, en effet j'en ai fait la désagréable expérience lorsque j'habitais en Allemagne...

Edit : enfin si libaacs se contente d'utiliser les clés qu'on lui donne, je suppose que libbdplus en fera autant...

----------

## Enlight

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Kevin57 wrote:*   Ben c'est encourageant tout ça... C'est gentil d'avoir pensé à Linux en développant le BluRay... 
> 
> Il y ont pensé : ils ont tout fait pour que les BlueRay ne soient pas lisibles avec des logiciels libres (ce qui signifierait l'absence DRMs). En attendant que ces mesures de protection soient cassées (si cela arrive un jour) et qu'un logiciel libre soit capable de lire les BlueRay, la voie à suivre est le boycott... ce qui n'est pas difficile étant donné le peu d'attrait par rapport aux DVDs.

 

Ca fait un bail que c'est fait et que la master key HDCP circule sur le net. Celà dit je te rejoins absolument sur le boycott, mais boycotter les drm c'est tout simplement renoncer [entre autres] à avoir un téléviseur

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> mais boycotter les drm c'est tout simplement renoncer [entre autres] à avoir un téléviseur

 

Bah, je peux t'affirmer qu'on vit très bien sans. C'est toujours autant de m**** en moins qu'on te perfuse dans le cerveau.

Et pourtant je n'ai pas le sentiment de vivre au fond d'une grotte ! Il y a bien d'autres moyens plus fiables (mieux vérifiés) et intelligents (moins prémachés et orientés) de récupérer l'information.

Bref, faux argument  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kevin57

Concrètement, la master key HDCP dont tu parles, elle intervient à quel moment du DRM? C'est la clé de cryptage de quoi? Parce que j'ai cru comprendre que les blurays sont protégés par aacs et bd+, donc la master key là-dedans, elle correspond à quoi? (ou alors j'ai rien compris...)

----------

